# Nazan Eckes zum ZDF ?!



## kimkourkar (16 Feb. 2012)

Tag zusammen,

mit rießigen Augen habe ich gerade einen der vielen Berichte über die "Wetten, dass..?"-Nachfolge gelesen.
Dass es der Lanz wahrscheinlich macht, wird wohl jeder mittlerweile mitgekriegt haben - für mich ist allerdings neu - und deshalb auch die großen Augen, dass Nazan Eckes die Nachfolge als Co-Moderatorin von Michelle Hunziker antreten soll.
Also ich muss sagen eine GRANDIOSE Idee von den ZDF-Chefs 
Was haltet ihr davon und haltet ihr dies überhaupt für möglich ? Vom "großen" RTL weg ?!


----------



## Matthi (16 Feb. 2012)

Da "Wetten, dass ...?" mit Lanz zum schéitern veruteilt ist, würde ich es mir nicht antun


----------



## Max100 (16 Feb. 2012)

Plaudertache Lanz, ist ja noch schlimmer als Gottschalk


----------



## Punisher (16 Feb. 2012)

der Lanz ist doch ne Lachnummer


----------



## Padderson (16 Feb. 2012)

ganz ehrlich - is mir sowas von wurscht, auf welchem Sender Nazan zu sehen ist: Hauptsache sie is zu sehen


----------



## Katzun (16 Feb. 2012)

Lanz ist das ende von Wetten Dass und Nazan ist mir sowas von egal


----------



## JayP (19 Feb. 2012)

christian wulffff ist doch jetzt arbeitslos der kanns auch machen und Tattoo Betty wird seine Co Moderatorin


----------



## Little_Lady (19 Feb. 2012)

Padderson schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich - is mir sowas von wurscht, auf welchem Sender Nazan zu sehen ist: Hauptsache sie is zu sehen



oder noch besser gar nicht.


----------

